# What I hope will be a weight loss journal



## emyandpotato

If I can actually manage to lose any weight! I am trying to drop to between 120 and 100 pounds before my wedding in November, and my motivation sucks so I thought if I document everything I'll have a little more motivation. 

I'm starting at a rather gross 136ish pounds and aiming for at least 2lbs a week. 

Today I did the 30 day shred level 2 one and a half times, and went for a run but only managed like five minutes :dohh: Better tomorrow hopefully!

Putting a ticker on so I can keep track!
https://tickers.myfitnesspal.com/ticker/show/3396/684/33960684.png
Created by MyFitnessPal.com - Free Calorie Counter


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey Emy,
Just wondered how tall you are? xx


----------



## sarah0108

Stalking xx


----------



## emyandpotato

ILoveShoes said:


> Hey Emy,
> Just wondered how tall you are? xx

I'm not sure. Maybe 5'4?


----------



## emyandpotato

sarah0108 said:


> Stalking xx

Yay!! So glad you're following, you're a massive weight loss inspiration. Btw Sarah, sorry if this sounds really rude, ignore me if you like, but I was wondering how much you lost in total? And like what your final weight is? Cos you look really skinny as you are but I'm rubbish at telling weights.


----------



## ILoveShoes

emyandpotato said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emy,
> Just wondered how tall you are? xx
> 
> I'm not sure. Maybe 5'4?Click to expand...

What clothes size are you?
Sorry for all the questions! It's just I don't see 136lbs as being big, so am trying to picture you.
I'm 5'7 and about 165lbs, and I'm a size 12.
xx


----------



## emyandpotato

ILoveShoes said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emy,
> Just wondered how tall you are? xx
> 
> I'm not sure. Maybe 5'4?Click to expand...
> 
> What clothes size are you?
> Sorry for all the questions! It's just I don't see 136lbs as being big, so am trying to picture you.
> I'm 5'7 and about 165lbs, and I'm a size 12.
> xxClick to expand...

The extra inches in height make an astounding difference. My little sister is 9 stone and about 5'8 and she's really looks like she has a serious ED (she doesn't). When I'm the same weight I look chubby. I'm probably a 10/12, I don't know? Actually probably 12. It's hard to know cos so many shops have different sizing. Then again I got a vintage dress the other day in a 12 and it's equivalent to an 8 in modern sizing so :shrug: 

I'm not like embarrassingly massive, and I'm not overweight going on BMI, but I'm not thin or happy in my appearance.


----------



## emyandpotato

So today I haven't eaten much but haven't exercised much either cos I've been busy. Did a half hour walk and a two minute run but had to stop cos I got sick as I ate too close to running. I don't know whether to go on a run and go a work out video now?! I can't be bothered but I know I should.


----------



## emyandpotato

I went for a run then accidentally binged on my sister's left over fried rice and a Muller corner. I feel shit. Tried to do the 30 day shred level 3 but it crashed half way through. Arghhhh. Feel so crappy right now. That's one thing I hate about weight loss, it becomes all you think about and I feel so down about the smallest thing.


----------



## ttc_lolly

You're around 8.5 stone, 5'4 and feel gross? I don't mean to be rude but there's nothing unhealthy or gross about that weight. Maybe unless you were a 7 year old? I understand ladies wanting to look their best for their wedding, but not if it makes you ill or unhealthy in doing so :flower: good luck!


----------



## emyandpotato

ttc_lolly said:


> You're around 8.5 stone, 5'4 and feel gross? I don't mean to be rude but there's nothing unhealthy or gross about that weight. Maybe unless you were a 7 year old? I understand ladies wanting to look their best for their wedding, but not if it makes you ill or unhealthy in doing so :flower: good luck!

Erm no I'm like 9 3/4...


----------



## sarah0108

emyandpotato said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Stalking xx
> 
> Yay!! So glad you're following, you're a massive weight loss inspiration. Btw Sarah, sorry if this sounds really rude, ignore me if you like, but I was wondering how much you lost in total? And like what your final weight is? Cos you look really skinny as you are but I'm rubbish at telling weights.Click to expand...

Bless you! Im not skinny :haha: i am 5ft3 and 9stone9 but i have large ass/boobs/thighs lol

was almost 12stone to start with x


----------



## emyandpotato

sarah0108 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Stalking xx
> 
> Yay!! So glad you're following, you're a massive weight loss inspiration. Btw Sarah, sorry if this sounds really rude, ignore me if you like, but I was wondering how much you lost in total? And like what your final weight is? Cos you look really skinny as you are but I'm rubbish at telling weights.Click to expand...
> 
> Bless you! Im not skinny :haha: i am 5ft3 and 9stone9 but i have large ass/boobs/thighs lol
> 
> was almost 12stone to start with xClick to expand...

Honestly hun you don't look it. That's similar weight to me though I'm very slightly taller and you look absolutely tiny in comparison.


----------



## sarah0108

bless you, thanks x


----------



## emyandpotato

Doing a little better today. Had a load of tomatoes, chicken, peas, cauliflower and a banana so far as I'm trying to cut carbs (I know banana is a carb but I needed _something_) as my friend told me about the keto diet where you survive on fat and no carbs causing your body to burn fat stores faster. I'm dubious about that as I thought calories were calories, and I'm not only eating fat, that's gross, mostly protein and veggies, but cutting carbs still. Will give it a week and see if it works. 

Work out wise I've done 30 day shred level three, but only like 3/4 of it cos I couldn't do some of the things (the planks on top of your hand weights one didn't work, my hand weights aren't big enough) and it's only my second time on level three and it's tough! Gonna go for a short run again later and a swim if I can be bothered- aiming for an hour but it will probably be less, swimming is so dull. 

No changes in weight so far.


----------



## emyandpotato

Didn't do my run or swim cos I got very car sick and it lasted most of the evening. Also now cannot sleep and it's 3am so that's gonna kill my metabolism for tomorrow. I also ate an ice lolly and broke the no carbs with two chips.


----------



## emyandpotato

No carbs/not much sugar is tough! I don't like meat much so I'm totally stumped for what to eat, and we're all out of fruit :dohh: Am 133lbs as of this morning but it's probably water weight lost so far.


----------



## emyandpotato

3 hour hike today, so that's me done! No runs tonight. Fell over twice and had feet like swamps by the end as I wore my UGGs and it was wet, but even with soaked feet/injuries I much prefer walking to chest-exploding cardio. Had two slices of bread, breaking my no carbs rule again, but I needed it or I would have felt sick and dizzy on the walk. Had two nectarines and a yoghurt for breakfast, some travel sweets, and for tea I'm gonna have a massive avocado salad with cheese.


----------



## sarah0108

You're doing really well Amy x


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks Sarah!



Okay I am giving up on no carbs. I will try and cut them back but I need them. I feel queasy all the time now. I just need them.


----------



## sarah0108

Maybe just limit to a certain size portion of them every day? x


----------



## emyandpotato

I am 130lbs! I am sceptical about losing that much and I know a lot will be water weight even though I am drinking probably more than I did before, but can't help feeling a little pleased. Gonna enjoy it while it lasts though cos once I'm down to 120lbs I'll really struggle to lose, always do, 120lbs is my weight loss wall.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just weighed myself and I've gone right back to my start weight :cry: I feel so shit. I didn't exercise today cos I was reading that you should take a break once a week but I'm so upset now. Just gonna drink loads and hope for a drop in the morning. I'm going away on Thursday too so I can't workout or count my calories cos I can't check packets so I'm no doubt gonna come back massive.


----------



## emyandpotato

I went on an hour power walk today. Would have done longer but it was so hot and muggy that I was sweating as if I was doing intense cardio. Gonna do a work out video tonight. I haven't lost any more. I'm stuck at 133. I feel shit. I dunno what I need to do to lose weight but nothing is working. I don't want to cut any more food cos I feel like my metabolism will slow right down and I won't be able to function properly either.


----------



## sarah0108

Don't get disheartened babe. Do you take measurements? That has been my biggest loss rather than weight! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

No I don't, should I? I feel like if I get bloated I'd then feel really crap about the 10 inch change in my waist or something.


----------



## sarah0108

Honestly, it has been a godsend for me! Its only recent that i have lost actual weight, before that it was just losing inches and it was nice to see the change xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay measurements as of right now, but before you judge me this is after a full day or eating and drinking, I'm bloated, and this is with clothing. Plus I didn't stand up straight or suck anything in, this is at my fattest possible IYKWIM, letting it all hang out :haha:

Hips/tummy at largest point: 39 inches
Waist at smallest point: 32 inches
Chest: 38 inches
Thigh at biggest point: 20 inches
Arm at biggest point: 12 inches

Gross :cry: I hope it will be a good few inches less in the morning when I'm not hugely bloated.


----------



## emyandpotato

When I got my wedding dress fitting my waist was only 24 :dohh: Fucking milkshake addiction :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Actually I think I've done that wrong cos I looked on the ASOS size chart and that says I'm a size 16 going on those measurements. Now I know I'm big but I've never in my life fit a size 16, I'm a size 10 in ASOS clothing. Hmmm, will try again in the morning without clothes, and use a tape measure if I can find one instead of ribbon and a ruler.


----------



## emyandpotato

OMG I just thought... Sarah you know when you were freaking out about that night out before you lost weight cos all the girls are/were tiny? Well now it's me. Exact same bloody situation. Linzie and Ella and Jessie. And I feel sick. I feel like not going. I'm gonna be a whale.


----------



## emyandpotato

9 stone this morning. I'm pretty certain it's all water weight though.


----------



## sarah0108

emyandpotato said:


> OMG I just thought... Sarah you know when you were freaking out about that night out before you lost weight cos all the girls are/were tiny? Well now it's me. Exact same bloody situation. Linzie and Ella and Jessie. And I feel sick. I feel like not going. I'm gonna be a whale.

Hugs babe please dont worry about it :hugs: xxxx


You really are doing great! Definitely do it all by measuring, i tend to check every week or so to see if there is any difference x


----------



## LoolaBear

you do realise at your start weight you were in the healthy BMI range to begin with? if you get down to 120lbs youe BMI will be 20.62 which is very healthy even though you are already in the healthy range.
if you were to go down to 100lbs you would be classed as severely under weight? the minimum you should weigh to remain in the healthy range (and this is the very lower end of the healthy range) you shouldn't weigh less than 116.6lbs

Perhaps consentrate more on the toning rather than the loosing weight? that way you will loose dress sizes without loosing a dramatic amount of weight, so you will stay safely in the healthy weight range but still drop dress sizes.

now if you were my size i would understand how you look at yourself but your tiny compared to me and actually a healthy weight.

set your goal at toning rather than loosing weight and you will look at it all in a healthier way and you will see your goals clearer. take meassurements rather than weigh yourself. 

also at the start of a new exercise regime you loose water weight then gain weight as your body starts to build some muscle then continue to loose. but it also because of muscle weight that it is better to meassure. muscle weighs more than fat, you may be loosing inches but not lbs because of this


----------



## emyandpotato

Got back from holiday yesterday. I didn't eat loads but ate normally, and didn't really exercise, just walked a little, sometimes with LO in the carrier. Anyway my weight is now 9.4. Not great but I feel that it's 'real' whereas when the scales said 9 stone I think it was just a loss of water weight. I've started a new diet plan where I cycle my calories so I eat more one day then less the next to keep my metabolism up, and I'm gonna still try and exercise every day, so hopefully will be on track to be maybe 110/105 by the wedding.


----------



## sarah0108

Was wondering about you, hope you're ok xx


----------



## emyandpotato

sarah0108 said:


> Was wondering about you, hope you're ok xx

Bless you hun, yeah I'm fine thanks, just been at Shambala! Was actually really good, and I didn't feel too shitty in comparison, though it would be lovely to be so beautiful and teeny tiny. I actually considered taking up smoking a la those guys but obviously that's incredibly dumb. Anyway, I look a total idiot with a ciggy, hence why I quit in the first place :haha:


Little update.. Only went on an hour walk today, but as of tomorrow I'm taking the dog out twice every single day without fail, possibly fitting in the odd workout video and run when I can be bothered, so hopefully that'll suffice as exercise!


----------



## sarah0108

Well, if it helps, i think you're beautiful :D x


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :hugs: How's it going for you anyway? Are you at your GW now?


----------



## sarah0108

Nope not yet, im stuck at 9stone8/9 now. But i have slacked a little! 

How you feeling today? x


----------



## emyandpotato

How far are you planning on going? 

I'm okay today. I feel like I can notice a small difference, though I'm not sure of my weight cos in the morning I'm about 9.2 and then after breakfast I spend the rest of the day being about 9.6 :shrug: I dunno which to go by. Bit ill so eating a little more than usual today I think. About to go on a walk.


----------



## emyandpotato

No weight changes. I'm really sick today so no exercise. All I have eaten is a cereal bar and a cup-a-soup cos I feel so shitty.


----------



## sarah0108

I'm hoping to be between 8st8 and 9. Usually i weigh 9st8 in the morning and only 'gain' 1lb during the day. So by the end im 9st9 x


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah my first goal is 8 stone 7, so about the same. Then I'll just see how I look and feel. I love the idea of being like 6.5 but I don't think I'll ever get there, so realistically I'm thinking like 7.5. I hate being stuck in the 9s though, can't wait to see 8st 13 on those scales! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Haha bless you, im happy to be seeing 9s on my scales atm!


----------



## emyandpotato

I seemed to have gained weight?! Really upset. Right now my scales say 9.4 1/2 :shrug: I've barely eaten this week cos I've been so poorly! Feeling slightly better today and actually managed to leave the house, and also went on a walk with the dog, but obviously not as much as I would do when I'm well. Thinking of doing the 30 day shred again tonight but don't know if I'm up to it.


----------



## sarah0108

hmm, maybe have a set day per week that you weigh yourself? At least then its less likely to fluctuate ?


----------



## emyandpotato

I don't know if I could keep away! I weigh myself like five times a day!


----------



## emyandpotato

128lbs! Hopefully I'll be 125 this time next week, officially in the 8 stone zone!


----------



## emyandpotato

126lbs! :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

I got really angry and upset earlier cos I thought my mum's mirror was one of those one of those shop ones that make you look thinner and had a huge tantrum (yes I know I am a willy) but my mum and sister got really mad with me and said there was nothing wrong with the mirror and that my legs really are quite small now and then looking in my own mirror I can sort of see it. I have a two inch thigh gap at the top of my legs now, which would be great except that having a baby has left me with such wide hips that this is hardly an achievement! But anyway, small goal I guess. Pity it's not my legs I have to show in my wedding dress. 

Exercise wise I've been walking with the dog every day for two hours. I am told I power walk by accident so hopefully this burns like 400 calories for the two hours. I generally go over pretty rough terrain too cos we live in the Lake District so it's more fun just to go explore somewhere new. Had a little bit too much to eat today I think so gonna have a nice detox tomorrow to make it okay. I'm losing weight quite fast though so I'm skeptical it's a lot of water weight, or that my scales are wrong again. Last time I tried to diet my scales worked fine and two months later they were out by a stone, and I hate that, false security really scares me, hence the mirror thing. I'd do a progress picture to see if I look like a 'real' 9 stone or if my scales are wrong, but I'm too chicken. Okay WOW what a rant. Imma go now.


----------



## LoolaBear

seriously?! you like the idea of 6.5??!! but are ok with 7.5?! you really need to get help! your attitude toward your body and food is not healthy!
even at 7.5 you will be classed as severely underweight.

you are already a healthy weight, you don't need to loose weight.

this thread really isn't promoting a healthy relationship toward food and weight loss. i know you want to loose but going by the information you have posted you are already a healthy BMI, you are only 10lbs away from the very minimal weight your height allows, anything after that you will be doing damage to your body, not helping it.


----------



## emyandpotato

The lowest weight going by BMI is 7,10. And BMI is pretty outdated, I have low muscle mass. And I'm not happy at my current weight. I feel gross. I don't need help?! I am trying to lose weight to feel more confident and happier in myself, same as everyone else. That's all. I'm eating slightly less and exercising. At this rate I'll probably only get down to 8 stone anyway. If someone was losing weight from say 300lbs to 200lbs they wouldn't be criticised for stopping at a BMI that was classed as obese. I know you're tryna help but I really don't want or need it, and it just makes me feel crap.


----------



## LoolaBear

i know you prbably feel gross and i apologise for being so blunt but you really dont need to loose weight.
I highly suggest toning over weight loss at the weight that you currently are. you can still loose inches and sculpt your body without putting yourself into the underweight catergory.

in some areas of weightloss BMI is still relevant especially when it comes to the lower end of the scale. 

consentrate on inch loss instead of weight loss and you will go further.


----------



## sarah0108

Hey, how are you Amy? Few days since i have been online xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

BMI is even more relevant if you have a low percentage of muscle. It becomes inaccurate when you have a high volume of muscle mass.


----------



## beth_terri

ILoveShoes said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emy,
> Just wondered how tall you are? xx
> 
> I'm not sure. Maybe 5'4?Click to expand...
> 
> What clothes size are you?
> Sorry for all the questions! It's just I don't see 136lbs as being big, so am trying to picture you.
> I'm 5'7 and about 165lbs, and I'm a size 12.
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry op this is off topic. I'm soooo glad you posted this! I'm 5"8 and about 159lbs. I'm a small size 12 although my thighs are getting tight in my trousers since starting lifting. I'm assuming you have a lot of muscle there. So it's made me feel a little better about my weight lol thanks. Put it into perspective a little :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm somewhere between 9 stone and 9.4. I don't know, it changes throughout the day and when I move the scales about. Drives me mad.


----------



## emyandpotato

125lbs. I feel no different. Dress still doesn't fit. Sister wants me to start pole dancing classes with her but not sure it'll make a difference cos I'm only a beginner so won't be able to do much. Still walking two hours a day.


----------



## beth_terri

emyandpotato said:


> 125lbs. I feel no different. Dress still doesn't fit. Sister wants me to start pole dancing classes with her but not sure it'll make a difference cos I'm only a beginner so won't be able to do much. Still walking two hours a day.

I think you should weight train. You'll get more defined and will get a smaller shape without losing lbs. But pole is amazing too. Really works the whole body and is soo much fun. Being a beginner will make no difference you'll still feel it working (in fact you'll be in agony after the first session lol).


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm at about 8.10 now. I don't feel nice but I feel like acceptable IYKWIM? I can start to see a difference and just need to lose about 5lbs on my tummy and a pound per arm and I should be good to go. And hopefully my face will decide to slim down too, I've always had porky cheeks and a double chin and it drives me mad! 

Beth I don't like weight training because in all honesty I don't like the look of muscle. I have very muscly legs from a lot of hiking and I hate it, I don't want it anywhere else! I do love pole though, going again tonight! Also gonna ask for a rock wall membership for my birthday/Christmas which I've been desperate to get back in to for ages. Will be after the wedding but oh well.


----------



## emyandpotato

So I got my sister to try on my wedding dress today to see if it fit her. She's heavier than me but taller (5'8, I'm 5'5) and it fit her. I worked out her BMI and it's 19.6, and to get the same BMI I have to weigh 8 stone 6 (which is healthy before anyone says anything!). That's weird because when I first tried on the dress I was like 8.7 and it wasn't a great fit, but I'm thinking maybe my scales were wrong, IDK? Anyway her frame is smaller than mine so it makes a difference- I have a massive bone structure!- but I'm gonna aim for 8.6 for starters and then if I need to drop a teeny bit more then I can do that.


----------



## emyandpotato

8'9 :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

So I got in to my sister's size 6 skinny jeans today. They're Topshop ones which are big sizes (equivalent to an ASOS 8-10) but still, pretty happy! Been wearing most of her stuff since she left for uni and finding it fits is great as she's tiny!

8 stone 7/8 in the mornings. Usually 8 stone 9/10 in the evening.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 29-09-2013 at 17.25 #2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beth_terri

What are you eating in a day to drop? X


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm not eating anything specific just whatever I fancy but in moderation.


----------

